# My 1st SS MTB! Cannondale Trail SL3 29r SS



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Here it is, my new to me SS MTB! It is a Cannondale Trail SL3 29r single speed. My introduction to SS...coming from a plush Specialized StumpJumper FSR 29er....










Currently at my LBS getting "the once over" before I take her out.

On it is:

FSA Big Fat Pig 1.5" Headset
Bushnell Featherweight EBB
Sinz BMX Comp BB
Shimano Alivio Hydraulic Brakes
33x20 Gearing (I believe) (Also have an 18t and chain)
Velocity Blunt SL 29er Rims
32 Hole DMR Front Hub
32 Hole WTB Rear Hub w/American Classic Internals
Tubeless Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 Tires

(and yes, the front tire is flat in the pic, pic taken by previous owner, I'll post some more after I finally get a ride on it, hopefully in the next couple of days weather dependent)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice! Hope your other bikes don't mind collecting some dust


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

ever rode rigid? Takes some getting used to but is a blast once you get the feel of it. I love my 29er SS rigid...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

IamtheYeti said:


> ever rode rigid? Takes some getting used to but is a blast once you get the feel of it. I love my 29er SS rigid...


Not since the late 80s on a RockHopper with blade forks...but I am so looking forward to it!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Suhweeet!!!! Awesome ride! On a side note, if those are your stats in your signature, congrats on lowering your weight and your A1C! I am a paramedic, and we run into far too many people that refuse to control their diabetes, so once again, GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats on the Sl3 SS. I bought mine 6 weeks ago and have ridden my Rumblefish all of once. Your going to really enjoy it.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

IamtheYeti said:


> ever rode rigid? Takes some getting used to but is a blast once you get the feel of it. I love my 29er SS rigid...


^^Agree^^

SPP


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I recognize that bike!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

CB2 said:


> I recognize that bike!


That you Charlie?

You did a great job on her, thank you! I rode her today at West Hartford Resevoir:

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Singlespeed 33x20 Full Rigid 29er Mtn Bike Ride at Lunch near West Hartford | Times and Records | Strava

What hoot to ride, felt like a kid again.

Now I need to get in better shape and suck it up or cheat a little and get longer cranks. The 33x20 killed me a couple of times on a climb or two. And I found out the hard way, not to stop!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

fishrising said:


> That you Charlie?
> 
> You did a great job on her, thank you! I rode her today at West Hartford Resevoir:
> 
> ...


Yes it is glad you like it.


----------



## Sundragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought mine back in June and put over 500 miles on it this summer. Sold Anthem X FS rig after about a month!


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

Enjoy the new ride...but be patient with the gearing. Soon enough you'll need to drop a couple of teeth. 
I love my SL3, well, the frame, I changed everything since I purchased it over a year ago.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Great first SS. At first I was going to comment on the low tire pressure you are running (as is pictured above) but you mentioned having it looked over prior to a ride.  It gets easier the more you ride it!


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. I have the same bike. I noticed you swapped out the stock EBB. Any reason why & why you went with the Bushnell? I haven't had any problems with mine.

I've put up 500+ miles on it since I bought it new in Jan of this year. I just put on a On One Mary bar but plan to go back to stock soon. I think I'd like a wider version.

Next up are the tire/wheel combo. I like the Ardents 2.4, not sure if I'm gonna do them in the F/R just yet. Then brakes, that's if I happen to find a random bag of cash & get a ss fatbike.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

capcityrdrz said:


> Nice. I have the same bike. I noticed you swapped out the stock EBB. Any reason why & why you went with the Bushnell? I haven't had any problems with mine.
> 
> I've put up 500+ miles on it since I bought it new in Jan of this year. I just put on a On One Mary bar but plan to go back to stock soon. I think I'd like a wider version.
> 
> Next up are the tire/wheel combo. I like the Ardents 2.4, not sure if I'm gonna do them in the F/R just yet. Then brakes, that's if I happen to find a random bag of cash & get a ss fatbike.


All upgrades including the EBB swap were done by the original owner. Not sure why the EBB specifically. Weight? Quality? Not sure.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

excellent she looks fun


----------



## NJBenzTech (Oct 4, 2012)

*Nice bike, I just got a 2013 SL3 SS*

Heres some pics. I changed the pedals to a beartrap style. I have not been on a bike for a while so I wanted a simple bike. Im just chasing my kids around the neighborhood with it so far. Its only a few weeks old. I loved the 2010 white SL3 but when I decided to get one it was too late.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I love that colour!


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

capcityrdrz said:


> Nice. I have the same bike. I noticed you swapped out the stock EBB. Any reason why & why you went with the Bushnell? I haven't had any problems with mine.
> 
> I've put up 500+ miles on it since I bought it new in Jan of this year. I just put on a On One Mary bar but plan to go back to stock soon. I think I'd like a wider version.
> 
> Next up are the tire/wheel combo. I like the Ardents 2.4, not sure if I'm gonna do them in the F/R just yet. Then brakes, that's if I happen to find a random bag of cash & get a ss fatbike.


Doh! Thanks for the correction CB2


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, you need to take that thing in the woods and get it dirty!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

t51rmkiv said:


> I dont think a 2.4 tire would fit in the rear.


That's what fishrising has on his; fits fine.


----------



## Sundragon (Mar 28, 2010)

I do like this year's Blue color frame more than my plain black one.


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

fishr: how have the 2.4" in the back been? i went with an Ardent 2.25" in the back bc I thought fitment would be tight & mud might be an issue. 

any feedback on this?


----------



## NJBenzTech (Oct 4, 2012)

Sundragon said:


> I do like this year's Blue color frame more than my plain black one.


The frame is different for 2013. Its actually a flash frame. Its got all the weld on spots for shifter cables etc. I guess cannondale didnt feel like removing all that stuff for the SS. Does your black 2012 have cable hangers and stuff? Just curious...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

capcityrdrz said:


> fishr: how have the 2.4" in the back been? i went with an Ardent 2.25" in the back bc I thought fitment would be tight & mud might be an issue.
> 
> any feedback on this?


I've only been on the bike twice now. And last night was a sloppy wet ride in the dark. I wouldn't call it muddy though. There was some, but not everywhere. They did great. The tire spit mud off, no fitment issues. If I remember I will snap a pic tonight or tomorrow to show the fitment.

I love this thing. My Stumpy 29r FSR is feeling quite forgotten right now...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh and I jumped on the JensonUSA Niner Carbon Fork $199 deal in Tang! It should be a close color match to my Velocity rims...


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice choice on the fork. Luv my Niner fork.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Here you go, 2.4 on my bike:


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow...didn't expect a 2.4 tire to fit with clearance to spare Im picking up my sl3 SS tomorrow from LBS after fitting a 2013 Reba RLT, XT brakes front and rear, and bontrager rhythm pro front wheel (15mm thru axle) tomorrow after work. Just in case anyone was wondering, The Fatty weighs in at 996 grams.........Looking at a new wheelset next so its nice to know that a wide, high volume tire, will fit with room to spare.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.jensonusa.com/-111/origin8/Niner-Carbon-Fiber-Fork-2011


----------



## Sundragon (Mar 28, 2010)

NJBenzTech said:


> The frame is different for 2013. Its actually a flash frame. Its got all the weld on spots for shifter cables etc. I guess cannondale didnt feel like removing all that stuff for the SS. Does your black 2012 have cable hangers and stuff? Just curious...


No, it doesnt have any of the cable hangers or anything.


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice, glad to see other folks enjoying this bike & I'm looking forward to putting on the 2.4" this weekend. Thanks for the pics.

On another note, even before this thing hit the trails I had an issue with the the stock chainring rubbing. The 33t Truativ was replaced with a 34t RaceFace. Since then, I've had no other issues with it.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Upgraded to a carbon fork and 130mm stem! Bike is getting comfy now! Thanks CB2!


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

fishrising said:


> Upgraded to a carbon fork and 130mm stem! Bike is getting comfy now! Thanks CB2!


Looking nice...Put that beast on a scale so we can see the weight!


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I never would have guessed a 2.4 would fit on the back. I've been running the stock kenda sb8 on mine since I didn't think any of my larger tires would fit. Guess I'll have to stick something bigger on it.


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

bought some 2.4" ardents for back & front. i put them on right before i did the mocoepic 25+miler. 

bad decision. ardents are heavy & slow. i wanted a bigger tire up front for comfort & riding rocks.

i have since swapped out the rear for the stock specialized fast tracks that came with the bike. much better, less effort. still not fast fast.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Added orange Candy 3 pedals and carbon monkey bars to it! Have white ODI grips, orange seatpost clamp, orange grip clamps, orange skewers and a Thompson setback seatpost coming still. Will weigh and post new pics as soon as these are installed.

I like the ardent 2.4s on the bike. But then again I've got nothing to compare them to on this bike.


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is mine. Just completed the 65 miles Moco Epic a couple weeks ago. Love this bike. The specs are the following:

Easton Carbon Haven
XT Brakes with Ice tech brakes, front and rear
2013 Reba RLT with remote
i19 with dt 350 wheels
White Eno Cranks and bottom bracket
Bushnell EBB

Weight 24.7lbs
Size Large

Note: LBS ordered the wrong bottom bracket and when putting back in the stock BB, Ive been experiencing noticeable drag when turning the cranks. Getting the correct White BB next week and will update if the OEM BB is the culprit or the Bushnell EBB


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

And the rebuild continues:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice. all you need is a frame decal.


----------

